# Habistat Mat Stat - too hot?



## FluffySheep (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been testing out my new bits for my vivarium tonight (heat mat, mat stat, digital thermometer etc.) and I've got everything set up so that the temperature is constantly between 88F and 90F. However, I've noticed that the mat stat is getting pretty warm, is this normal? It's mainly nearer the top of stat that's getting warm, above the red and green lights and on the top edge.


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

FluffySheep said:


> I've been testing out my new bits for my vivarium tonight (heat mat, mat stat, digital thermometer etc.) and I've got everything set up so that the temperature is constantly between 88F and 90F. However, I've noticed that the mat stat is getting pretty warm, is this normal? It's mainly nearer the top of stat that's getting warm, above the red and green lights and on the top edge.



It probably is alright, but just to be sure make sure that your heater doesn't draw more power (measured in watts) than the stat can drive. Your stat should always be rated for more watts than your heating devices are


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

FluffySheep said:


> I've been testing out my new bits for my vivarium tonight (heat mat, mat stat, digital thermometer etc.) and I've got everything set up so that the temperature is constantly between 88F and 90F. However, I've noticed that the mat stat is getting pretty warm, is this normal? It's mainly nearer the top of stat that's getting warm, above the red and green lights and on the top edge.


All our mat stats get really warm, and they all work fine  But as said, make sure the total wattage of heating devices isn't too much for the stat.


----------



## FluffySheep (Aug 25, 2008)

The heat mat I'm using is a 13W and the thermostat is a 100W max, so looks like it's all good. Just wasn't expecting the thermostat to get as warm as it does! Thanks guys.


----------

